# Timbertech Radiance Rail project



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

My project is finally complete. I had pressure-treated lumber rails that were installed with the original composite deck about 10 years ago. Stain never would stick on the rails and we got fed up. After a lot of research, we chose Timbertech Radiance Rail. The reasons for this choice were: no clips or brackets are visible; it is a coated composite material; it appeared to be a solid system; the extrusion looked very good. All of the other systems had brackets which showed, the balusters fit into pre-drilled slots and wobbled, angle applications were more difficult, or other reasons.

I installed the rails myself and this is the biggest HI project I have undertaken myself. All in all, I think it came out well and I got to buy new toys (miter saw, recip saw, new cordless drill driver) in the process.

The rail comes in 6' and 8' length kits which include the top and bottom rails as well as all the hardware you need, plus crush blocks. The balusters are packaged separately. I made my drawing and submitted it to the deck center where I bought the materials for calculations. The post covers and sleeves are also separate.

I reviewed the written instructions as well as the TT instructional videos online many times before starting. The written instructions are very helpful and should be followed as it makes life much easier.

After completing the project, here are my observations. First of all, I am very glad I chose this product. It is very solid and looks great. It also is very labor intensive. If I was more experienced, it may have gone quicker, but it appears that there are more components and screws on this system, than others. For instance, for each section, there are 4 rails that must be cut and attached, not including the balusters. There are a total of at least 20 screws per section. Each baluster also has a top and bottom screw, so you are looking at a lot of screwing for each section.

The one thing that I had trouble with involved changing angles and lengths. I would measure each length and dru fit the horizontal railing. Then, I would attach the support blocks on the posts. The problem that would occur is that as the screws got tight, the post cover would draw into the post. You have to remember that there is a gap between the cover and the post. If you went as tight as possible, it would throw off the measurements. This was also crucial on the 45 degree angles as it would throw the angle off there as well. The railing is designed so that on a 45, it fits perfectly, but if you are off, the rail edge will stick over the edge of the post and must be trimmed. Again, if I was more experienced, I could have dealt with this faster.

All I have left to do is cauld the edges to close up the small gaps. All in all, I am very pleased and more imprortantly, my wife is very happy. I was able to finish the project without much waste. The only extra pieces I had to buy was one extra bottom support cover (due to cutting errors) and some extra balusters.

I would recommend this system to any DIyer.

Here are a few more pics>


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Please post all pictures in one thread, it's heck for us to fix duplicate posts.

Thanks!

DM


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

I wanted to , but it would only allow me 6 attachments per post


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

That's what I thought. Next time, just post the 6, then make another post HERE and post 6 more.
Not in another thread, that's very confusing to anyone who wants to see all of the pics!
Nice job, btw.

DM


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry, I thought I did post in the same place. Will do better next time


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope, you started another thread in Project Showcase.
Just keep adding them here in this thread if you have more.

DM


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks good, is the actual deck composite wood as well?


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah, the deck is Epoch by Evergrain and was put in around 2004. BAck then, there was no real choice for composite railing that I was aware of.


----------

